# Boilie-Rezepte Sammlung!



## Skunk2000 (3. März 2002)

Hi!
Was haltet ihr davon eine Sammlung all eurer Boilierezepte zu machen? Wäre doch nicht schlecht, oder?
Also wer ein Rezept hat, bitte hier rein!
Bei vielen Rezepten könnte man sie ja alle auf ne Liste schreiben und dann ab in die Database!
Bitte postet ALLE eure Rezepte!
danke jetzt schonmal,
Stefan


----------



## Schleie! (15. November 2002)

Hallo! Habe beim rumschnüffeln diese Frage wieder gefunden! Nun habt ihr doch bestimmt Bolierezepte, oder?


----------



## Bergi (15. November 2002)

Fang jetzt nicht so an wie Hausi und grab uralte Artikel wieder raus! :q

Mhhh,also ich hab keins,ich kauf mir die immer...

Aber ein einfaches und billiges Reszept ist das:

Frolics kleinreiben mit Kaffeemühle,maismehl beigeben und 10-11 Eier, durchkneten bis ein zeher teig entsteht,dann kurz 1-2 minuten kcohen und trocknen!

Bergi


----------



## Lynx (16. November 2002)

Servus Schleie,
nicht Arbeit verteilen - selber machen.
z.B. gib mal bei Google die Suchwörter - Boilie,Rezepte,Karpfen- ein.
Du findest bestimmt ca. 100 Boilierezepte.
Die kopierst mal und schickst sie mir als *txt Datei. Ich stelle sie anschließend ins Database.
Mit Schleie als Autor.


----------



## Schleie! (16. November 2002)

Schaut doch mal hier!
Boilierezepte 

Oder hier!

Boilierezepte 2


----------



## hkroiss (16. November 2002)

Hallo,
ich hab&acute; einige Boilierezepte auf www.carpmike.de gefunden. Hab&acute; sie aber nicht selber ausprobiert, möchte dies aber über den Winter machen.

Bin auch der Ansicht, dass es doppelte Arbeit wäre, die Rezepte hier wieder zusammen zu tragen. Google bietet hier eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten.

Harald


----------

